# Mefferts 4x4 unboxing - solving and review



## Faz (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry about my brother 

Oops - misspelt title - can someone fix that please?


----------



## panyan (Feb 20, 2009)

awwww! brotherly love


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 20, 2009)

They look good! I might get one.


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2009)

you are quite brave to open a package like that...


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> you are quite brave to open a package like that...



Bravery and stupidity are only separated by degrees of success.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 20, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > you are quite brave to open a package like that...
> ...



well said!


----------



## Koen (Feb 20, 2009)

YAY, I just found out I got my meffert's twins too because of this vid 
(My mother didn't tell me about the package because she thought it was her >.<)


----------



## kjeldsen (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha, great video. I couldn't help laughing a few times.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 20, 2009)

don't know how you deal with a brother like that.. oh yes i do know! i had to tell my one to shut up for years before he stop yakking.
i ordered the "new 4x4x4" from c4y because i don't like rubiks or eastsheen. if the "new 4x4x4" is no good, i will be ordering this one. chopping off those giant tiles might be a nightmare though. stickers all the way


----------



## Zava (Feb 20, 2009)

BigSams said:


> don't know how you deal with a brother like that.. oh yes i do know! i had to tell my one to shut up for years before he stop yakking.
> i ordered the "new 4x4x4" from c4y because i don't like rubiks or eastsheen. if the "new 4x4x4" is no good, i will be ordering this one. chopping off those giant tiles might be a nightmare though. stickers all the way



mefferts and the new 4x4 on c4u are both rubiks clones  to be exact, the clones of the old version, which was very good, but became loose after a while.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 20, 2009)

Zava said:


> BigSams said:
> 
> 
> > don't know how you deal with a brother like that.. oh yes i do know! i had to tell my one to shut up for years before he stop yakking.
> ...


ok.. so that is good right? because i absolutely cannot stand how eastsheens are so square and how the retooled gets stuck.
is the new 4x4 from c4y better or worse than the old rubiks?
and in relation to this specific thread, is the mefferts better than the new 4x4 from c4y?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

...Tell your brother to put a shirt on...they are good cubes  I want the new 4x4 from c4y though.


----------



## Zaxef (Feb 21, 2009)

Annoying...


----------



## Faz (Feb 21, 2009)

Hehe.. My brother is quite annoying.

I dont have the new c4u 4x4 - so I wouldn't know how good it is. I heard Syuhei Omura uses it.

I highly recommend the mefferts 4x4 - the tiles are nice.


----------



## zippur (Feb 21, 2009)

i always wanted a little brother. now, not so much.


----------



## BigSams (Feb 21, 2009)

what?! tiles dont slow you down? hmm maybe its just me but stickers are so hassle-free. i would think that all the bumps from big tiles would affect solving times. then again.. i have only ever used cubesmith tiles. used to make my sweaty hand slip from the cube. xD


----------



## cpt.Justice (Feb 22, 2009)

What was that your brother said about Rubixcubematt being a big idiot? ^^
Please elaborate


----------



## Faz (Feb 22, 2009)

Sams: No the tiles dont affect my solving.

CPT: LOL - my brother and rubixcubematt are enemies.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Feb 22, 2009)

yup . Oh, BTW, he can "solve" the 2x2. (he does R' D' R Dx6 LOL)he also thinks he is the best at magic and can get WR at the comp at march 7, with 1.80!


----------



## Mr. E (Feb 24, 2009)

Just watching him open the package makes me cringe.


----------

